Ask HN: How many of you find managing social media accounts annoying? - kilimchoi
======
wingerlang
How do you define manage? I have FB which I use daily, but I can not remember
the last post I made (years ago). I have Twitter but I open it some times per
week at most, and I tweet only when I "need" to announce something. Random
social media X, Y an Z I have long stopped using. Reddit and HN, are those
social media? I don't think so.

------
ghrifter
I do. Beside my reddit account and my online gaming community I contribute to,
I have no time for Facebook, Instagram, or Twitter.

But I guess reddit is the superior alternative (at least for me). I find that
the Facebook posts and Instragram stuff is always full of people trying to
show off their lives all the time.

~~~
kilimchoi
Interesting. I guess when I asked this question, I was thinking about it from
the startup's point of view. For me at least, a lot of the things that I post
to twitter and facebook are posts from the site that I would be working on at
the time. And it just has been such a hassle for me to copy paste the title of
the post, link, and etc multiple times.

------
J_Darnley
No because I don't have any. What an amazing easy solution to the problem.

------
phantom_oracle
It's a solve problem.

You can manage social media, automate it, etc through multiple SaaS providers
right now.

People love twitters API to build bots and shit, so you can even build your
own dashboard using other folks examples.

~~~
kilimchoi
That's the thing, not one solution fixes all the problems that I have with
social media management. For instance, I have to pay for one service that
favorites tweets and another for automating tweet posts from rss feeds.

~~~
tejasm
Check out SocialPilot.co - might solve your issue of managing multiple social
media accounts.

